# Confessions of married people



## Orso (Jan 27, 2014)

This thread is for those of us who are married, live with their significant one or are in an important relationship:

If our spouse/partner/significant one is not a BBW or a BHM, why did this happen?

I'll be the first to confess.

I am happily married and my wife is not a BBW. I am bisizal and I settled down rather late, therefore I had time to develop a number of meaningful relationships both with BBWs and with slim women. Those relationships never developped into a marriage or living together, some for sound practical reasons like being a few thousand miles away and neither of us being relocatable, or not being able to withstand the stress of being often alone for long periods because of my/our job; some because they were hopeless relationships even if they looked quite OK; some because I made a mess of perfectly good ones. 

Anyhow last time I fell in love - a rather romantic story - it was with a slim woman. Things this time worked well, we began living together 24 years ago and married 2 years later.

So, now you know why I am not married to a BBW. Any other confession?


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 28, 2014)

Could this be a thread for married FA/FFA confessions in general? I love the topic you suggested of discussing why you aren't married to a larger partner if that is the case but there are singles confession threads and such in this forum and it would be nice to have a confessions thread for those of us in meaningful relationships.


----------



## Tad (Jan 28, 2014)

Given the title and the board, I think it is pretty fair for it to be confessions of married/attached FA, at the very least. But following the lead post, in particular it would be good to invite the stories of FA who ended up not settling down with BBW.

For my part, my wife is probably borderline BBW, around a north American size 16 jeans (if they are a curvy cut with a bit of extra room in the hip and seat), size L or XL in t-shirts. She was a little bigger at heaviest, a bit smaller when we got married, and quite a bit smaller when we met. So yes, Im another FA who got involved with a thinner woman, despite knowing I was an FA. In my case I reached my final year of university not having dated in years (and not a lot, ever). I decided that step one would be to get outside my normal zone so that Id meet more women, which would hopefully lead to step 2, arranging some casual dates. I was really just looking to work on my dating skills and maybe enjoy having a bit of a social life, not to meet a life-partner (until then Id not considered dating anyone that I wasnt convinced had long term potential). There were not many BBW around the university, so while I figured Id want a fat partner in the long run I allowed that some thinner women were cute in their own way, and going for a few dates with one or more would be fineespecially as I didnt consider myself gods gift to women, so I figured finding women interested in dating me would be hard enough, without putting a lot of either requirements in place (this was why I hadnt been dating in the first place)

When I met my now-wife she was pretty thin, but still had large thighs and hips (just the way she is built, plus a good amount of lower body muscle). She was shockingly smitten by me, so things progressed beyond the casual date level, although I had some worries about that. Then I discovered that she was walking 45 minutes each way from home to the University every day, and often only eating one substantial meal--despite, or maybe partially because, of a true love of good food. That seemed to imply that with a more normal lifestyle she might gain some weight? Then I met her parents, and mom was borderline SSBBW size and her dad a BHM, and I was naïve enough to place a lot of faith in the old adage that If you want to know what your girl friend will look like when she is older, look at her mom. So the parents seemed to indicated that she would become fat indeed. And by this time, shed already put on maybe ten pounds and wasnt freaking out about it.. and I was discovering all of the many ways in which she was awesome and in which we clicked together. So somewhere along the line I realized that I had a great thing going, and that to throw it away just because I didnt know how well my FA desires would be met would be stupid (especially when it seemed like the odds of them being met well were quite high), so officially admitted that this was no longer dating for fun, and that through pure blind luck Id stumbled into a relationship with real long term potential.

In short, I hadn't intended to be one of those FA who get together with non-BBW, but love happens.


----------



## Loki666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tad, I had a similar experience happen to me when I met my wife as well. I was still pretty much in the closet as an FA even though I had dated some plumbers when I was in High School to a borderline BBW/plumper while I began my college years I had never really wanted to try to step out of my comfort zone until I guess this one girlfriend I had ended up breaking my heart when I found out she was already engaged to be married to someone else, and I had been nothing more than a "fuck" buddy for her for the last 4 months.

After that experience I shut myself off from my emotions and started using drugs, and drinking heavily while my education became less and less important. Point is that during the next year of my life I was forced to move back home, and took a semester or two off of school before I went back to my local community college. During that time it seemed like all I really dated or eyed were those girls that who were either abnormally thin or were a little curvy but still not really the type I preferred. Ironically, while I dated these "thin" normal sized girls I had a friend on the side I had met on a dating website who I would meet up with periodically for some recreational fun (this was after my relationships with these other girls had failed).

But, for some reason even though I found this woman attractive to the point where we were able to have relations in a physical sense, but when it came to emotional stuff I wanted nothing to do with her, I think looking back on it after doing some reflecting because even though I wanted a BBW girlfriend I didn't want to have to explain to my parents and friends why exactly I "settled" for a larger woman than the thin one my Mom had always said I would marry when I was growing up. It wasn't until after I had gotten off the phone with this with this one girl I was dating at the time that I had realized I was living a lie, and this woman I was dating and I had nothing in common and I just couldn't see this relationship working out whatsoever and I had this amazing girl I dated 3 months prior who for some reason I had left her even though I knew she was crazy for me who is now my wife.

My wife I had also met on the same dating website I had met my "fun" friend on and I don't know how to explain it but when I came across her page and saw her pictures and read her biography, I was absolutely smitten. Then when I met her she looked a lot different than her pictures (big surprise right?) She was a lot smaller than she was than her pictures, I think about 40-50 pounds maybe and even though I still found her attractive, I liked the before pictures a lot more. During our first year we were using buddies where we used to drink and drug together even though I had legal issues and she continue to stick by my side throughout them all even though I had treated her like dirt the first time we dated, had no money, was a drug addict, and I am about 2 and a half years younger than she is. 

She started off as a plumper/BBW I would say and I just didn't care the second time we dated as she is 5'1 and was about 180, and now she is about 280 which a girl at her size makes gives her around the same BMI as someone who is 5'6 and ways about 310. Anyway, point is over that time she has developed a lot of medical issues and she is now going to go back to the weight she was when we first met (or she has told me) with the help of the gastric sleeve in a few months. So, I too had things happen in my life where I had always planned to be with a BBW my whole life to probably to the days where that's most likely not going to be the case. But like what the gentleman who started this thread was talking about how him and his wife just have this uncanny bond to one another I feel the same thing with my wife, we've already been so much in the past 5 years (one of them in marriage) that it would just be silly to pack everything up and give up just because things are going to be changing. In life things are always changing and it's just how we decide to cope with these events that are given to us are what really define us as human beings. 

After I read this initial diagnosis I had gotten from when I was a child from these children psychologists' recently they had summarized me as being someone who when he gets frustrated will give up easily. And even today I have noticed these events to still be true. I'm not going to do the same with my marriage, I'm here for the long haul. I want my wife to be happy and healthy and for use to be able to have children one day if God will allow it. We've used together, we got clean together (3 and a half years ago), and we can go through these medical issues too. Because in the end things always have a funny way of working out, just depends if you decide to keep your eyes and ears open to all of the little things going around you as I believe my Higher Power is always speaking to me in some way to try and keep me teachable. 

That's all I got.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 6, 2014)

My wife was a SSBBW but has lost over 300 pounds.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2014)

bigmac said:


> My wife was a SSBBW but has lost over 300 pounds.


By the way, tell her I just lifted her Dutch Blueberry thing recipe from your FB page and THANK YOU. (couldn't rep you)


----------



## landshark (Feb 6, 2014)

I am happily married as my name suggests. My wife is a BBW but she is slowly trimming away at her weight. While I love her as is, I also care about her goals, so if she wants to lose weight I'm all for it. If she decided to stop losing weight, I'd be fine.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 6, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> By the way, tell her I just lifted her Dutch Blueberry thing recipe from your FB page and THANK YOU. (couldn't rep you)



Yeah, those are pretty damn good!!! My wife may have lost weight but she's doing her best to keep the rest of the family plump.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 23, 2014)

As they say.. "life is what happens when you are making other plans" Love is such a rare thing that if you find it.. keep it! regardless of where you find it.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## myownway (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I've been married to a 5'6" 230 lbs BBW since autumn 2012, but we have been together for 5 years prior to that. During those 7 years she went up to her current weight from 185 lbs and at the moment is in a slightly upward tendency. 

When we met she was actually planning to lose some weight, but because of my attitude she actually ended up relaxing a bit and embracing her foodee tendencies. Generally, she had those periods of relaxation after which she became concerned about her weight, especially if she gained a few lbs. The funny thing is, as she got bigger, the latter ones got less and less frequent and today the only time when I hear about her considering some intentional weight loss is during THOSE days, and as far as I can tell even skinny women consider themselves too fat then. She is not gaining actively of course, but her love of food paired with genetic tendencies and somewhat lazy metabolism causes a slow increase in her weight. 

The best thing is that the longer we were together the more accepting she was getting towards her body, which resulted in her stopping any comfort eating (she did that before we met) and generally a big boost in confidence, resulting in positive consequences for our everyday life and sex life as well. Basically, she is now at her heaviest but she is more confident than ever. Perhaps it's the wedding ring magic on one hand, but I put a lot of effort in trying to boost her confidence during those years and I am very very happy that my efforts did not go to waste.

I do not push her towards gaining in any way, unless you count me saying that she has never been sexier than now, but I would lie if I said I wouldn't find it sexy it if she got bigger. Still, there are the questions of her health on one hand and of how far her confidence would go, that is, whether she would still feel ok and confident with 20, 40 or 60 lbs more. For now it was theoretically getting better with her getting bigger, but in reality it probably wasn't related. The best thing is that, contrary to some other guys whose confessions I read online, I don't feel like anything is missing in her without such extra weight. Basically, it never was like that, even at the very beginning. I found her perfectly ok at 185 and now at 230 it's exactly the same. The only difference is that now, in retrospect, I can say that at 230 lbs she looks even prettier than at 185.

So, if you found me a genie who would ask me "would you like your wife to be 300-350 lbs, always free of any health issues related to that, liking her body and still as confident as now if not more", I'd probably say yes, but as long as we stay in the realm of reality, I just happily take what I'm given since it's a blessing already .


----------



## nadiledc (Mar 27, 2014)

I discovered that I'm FA just before I met my actual ex-wife. I had dated some BBW (and one SSBBW) and appreciated all them. My wife lost some pounds for our marriage and then after gained some weight back. After years she was gaining and she always knows that I loved her (and also loved her bigger body).
Now we broke but I miss her a lot. My next girfriend was plump but small...
Then I'm really a FA now and I want a BBW for lover.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a strange question for FAs here. If your partner lost a lot of weight would you still be sexually attracted to them? I know those in love would still love them, but what about sexual attraction and desire?


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I have a strange question for FAs here. If your partner lost a lot of weight would you still be sexually attracted to them? I know those in love would still love them, but what about sexual attraction and desire?



Hard to know for sure, without being there. Certainly I would do everything I could to be so. But I think that for me, attitudes would matter as much or more than actual weight. I think I'd have a hard time getting it on if I was being bombarded with "Thank god I lost all that weight, I can't believe you used to even touch me, fat is so gross, god I'm never going back to that again, I just loathe fat."


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 14, 2014)

Tad said:


> Hard to know for sure, without being there. Certainly I would do everything I could to be so. But I think that for me, attitudes would matter as much or more than actual weight. I think I'd have a hard time getting it on if I was being bombarded with "Thank god I lost all that weight, I can't believe you used to even touch me, fat is so gross, god I'm never going back to that again, I just loathe fat."


Oh definitely. Crowing about a loss of weight is boring. But like the woman who's husband wanted her to lose weight because she was no longer attractive to him with a few pounds more than when they married, is there an inverse? If you desired your partner fat and then your fat partner becomes thin, does your sexual desire for them go away? And if so, is the partnership doomed? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## bigmac (Apr 14, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I have a strange question for FAs here. If your partner lost a lot of weight would you still be sexually attracted to them? I know those in love would still love them, but what about sexual attraction and desire?




As I noted earlier in this thread my wife has lost over 300 pounds (323 to be exact). She looks very different but she's still hot. My desire (and action thereon) has not decreased.


----------



## Orso (Apr 15, 2014)

I am bisizal, as I said in the opening post of this thread, therefore if a BBW girlfriend would lose weight I'll be attracted to her anyhow!


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 15, 2014)

Orso said:


> I am bisizal, as I said in the opening post of this thread, therefore if a BBW girlfriend would lose weight I'll be attracted to her anyhow!



I love that word 'bi-sizal'. Excellent.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 15, 2014)

bigmac said:


> As I noted earlier in this thread my wife has lost over 300 pounds (323 to be exact). She looks very different but she's still hot. My desire (and action thereon) has not decreased.



That's good. I have heard that there are some who would still love, but not be attracted due to the weight loss. An ex of mine, for instance, thought it was a deal-breaker if I gained weight. Oh, he loved me, he said, he just didn't desire me any longer. Hmmm.:blush:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure most FAs don't realize that when a fat woman loses weight, they still tend to be squishy...sometimes squishier than before, in fact!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 15, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I have a strange question for FAs here. If your partner lost a lot of weight would you still be sexually attracted to them? I know those in love would still love them, but what about sexual attraction and desire?



Yes I would. Still the same person, just smaller. Love is more powerful than lust.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 15, 2014)

The Orange Mage said:


> I'm pretty sure most FAs don't realize that when a fat woman loses weight, they still tend to be squishy...sometimes squishier than before, in fact!



Well that's certainly true!


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 15, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Yes I would. Still the same person, just smaller. Love is more powerful than lust.



I would hope that is true. For some it is all about lust and love is a nice byproduct; a bonus, if you will.


----------



## Orso (Apr 16, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I would hope that is true. For some it is all about lust and love is a nice byproduct; a bonus, if you will.



On my experience lust can be the basis of an intense relationship - marriage, living together or whatever - only for a short period because it does not last long. Love might be initially a byproduct, but in the end it is what keeps the couple together. Lust diminishes and the relationship continues only if love and affection are there.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 16, 2014)

Orso said:


> On my experience lust can be the basis of an intense relationship - marriage, living together or whatever - only for a short period because it does not last long. Love might be initially a byproduct, but in the end it is what keeps the couple together. Lust diminishes and the relationship continues only if love and affection are there.



I must be a cynic. I wish lust would disappear from all of my relationships because it seems to cause no end of problems. But that says more about me than it does about anyone I have a relationship with. I've found great comfort in the Asexual forums on another site. I don't think I was meant for sexual relationships as I've never really gotten much enjoyment from them. I've always been the object of lust and I don't see that as a good thing because it's not something I chose most of the time. So I suppose I should be thankful if my significant others look/ed elsewhere. Takes the pressure off looking or acting a certain way. 

Oh hell, I'm probably just getting old.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 17, 2014)

Not so, so uncommon. At any age.

Question you should ask yourself: Can I remember a point where I was not quite feeling this way?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 17, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I must be a cynic. I wish lust would disappear from all of my relationships because it seems to cause no end of problems. But that says more about me than it does about anyone I have a relationship with. I've found great comfort in the Asexual forums on another site. I don't think I was meant for sexual relationships as I've never really gotten much enjoyment from them. I've always been the object of lust and I don't see that as a good thing because it's not something I chose most of the time. So I suppose I should be thankful if my significant others look/ed elsewhere. Takes the pressure off looking or acting a certain way.
> 
> Oh hell, I'm probably just getting old.



Hey there, just thought I should let you know that you aren't the only asexual person here and there is nothing wrong with you in any way. I am asexual too, in my whole life I have only ever found one person attractive that way and I have no physical attraction to anybody else, regardless of gender, size etc.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 18, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Hey there, just thought I should let you know that you aren't the only asexual person here and there is nothing wrong with you in any way. I am asexual too, in my whole life I have only ever found one person attractive that way and I have no physical attraction to anybody else, regardless of gender, size etc.



Well that's good to know!! In a world where everything is about sex all the time, it makes one feel odd doesn't it?


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 18, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> Not so, so uncommon. At any age.
> 
> Question you should ask yourself: Can I remember a point where I was not quite feeling this way?



Hmmm. Interesting question. Probably during the phases when I was not married, I didn't think about it at all. However, I've been married longer than I've been single, so I haven't had much time to focus on things that weren't for a husband's benefit.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 19, 2014)

myownway said:


> The best thing is that the longer we were together the more accepting she was getting towards her body, which resulted in her stopping any comfort eating (she did that before we met) and generally a big boost in confidence, resulting in positive consequences for our everyday life and sex life as well. Basically, she is now at her heaviest but she is more confident than ever. Perhaps it's the wedding ring magic on one hand, but I put a lot of effort in trying to boost her confidence during those years and I am very very happy that my efforts did not go to waste.



That's been true of me as well. Relaxing about being fat for a husband who loves it is comforting. However, I overheard him tell someone that he would love me no matter what size I was, but maybe not sexually attracted if I were smaller. That hurt a bit, but I realized that I can't make myself sexually attractive to those who desire something I can never be. Interesting conundrum really. Health vs. desire. Personality vs. body.


----------



## myownway (Jun 1, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I have a strange question for FAs here. If your partner lost a lot of weight would you still be sexually attracted to them? I know those in love would still love them, but what about sexual attraction and desire?


I think I would still be sexually attracted, but I'd have to shift the order my turn-ons a bit. That would take a while, but I think it would be completely possible. Basically, if weight is the only thing that makes one aroused about their partner, I think that's pretty unhealthy for a relationship. I, on the other hand, have 3 or 4 turn-ons to choose from so losing one (in case of my partner getting thin, because if she just lost weight to the point of "curvy" it would be much easier to handle) wouldn't be that much of a loss.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Jun 5, 2014)

myownway said:


> Basically, if weight is the only thing that makes one aroused about their partner, I think that's pretty unhealthy for a relationship.



I think so too, which is why I wondered what others thought. Surely there has to be more to it than body mass? Thank you for the reply.


----------



## azerty (Jun 14, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I think so too, which is why I wondered what others thought. Surely there has to be more to it than body mass? Thank you for the reply.



I agree, there is plenty more missing


----------



## Jooplef (Jun 15, 2014)

myownway said:


> I think I would still be sexually attracted, but I'd have to shift the order my turn-ons a bit. That would take a while, but I think it would be completely possible. Basically, if weight is the only thing that makes one aroused about their partner, I think that's pretty unhealthy for a relationship. I, on the other hand, have 3 or 4 turn-ons to choose from so losing one (in case of my partner getting thin, because if she just lost weight to the point of "curvy" it would be much easier to handle) wouldn't be that much of a loss.



Right, but just a thought... Imagine if the statement was "I would not be attracted to you if you got old". Well, um, people deal with that. Some end up in relationships where they are not attracted enough to do stuff in the elder years. The lucky/smart ones still find beauty in each other, even though at the age of 22 they might not have been specifically attracted to 'granny fanny'. Mentally inflexible people end up in trouble...


----------



## bigmac (Jun 15, 2014)

Jooplef said:


> Right, but just a thought... Imagine if the statement was "I would not be attracted to you if you got old". Well, um, people deal with that. Some end up in relationships where they are not attracted enough to do stuff in the elder years. The lucky/smart ones still find beauty in each other, even though at the age of 22 they might not have been specifically attracted to 'granny fanny'. Mentally inflexible people end up in trouble...




Here's a good article about why some relationships succeed despite the fact that most fail. 

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/happily-ever-after/372573/


Turns out that relationships based on kindness and generosity succeed and that contempt for your partner dooms a relationship. Seem pretty obvious but how many people get into relationships with people they don't respect (i.e. she may be dumb but she has great @#^$ ... or ... she doesn't have a job but she sure does give great *&^$)

Note: simply delaying sexual activity doesn't make anyone more respectable -- its the character flaws that make people contemptible not their sexuality.


----------



## wrenchboy (Aug 27, 2014)

My wife is a ssbbw that hates her figure. She knows that I love her and knows that if given the choice I would love her to gain more. But of course that decision is not mine to make. I would also love her if she stayed the same or lost weight. Love is still love no matter what the size. I want her to be happy so I support her at any size to include weight loss.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 28, 2014)

i am and have always been a big girl (5'7" and a size 26). My husband was/is not an FA and his first wife was a small girl. He tells me that my size did not come into play re: his feelings for me and that he would love me thick or thin. He says that my 'rock what i got' attitude is what he found most sexy and is what turns him on. he told me that a girl with confidence, regardless of her size, is always super hot to guys. 

i don't really consider myself a ffa, but i do like a big, burly man. my husband is just over 6' and currently about 320 lbs. He was smaller when we got married (cause he was a crap cook and didn't eat well) but has gained about 50lbs since we got married. funny part is that when we finally had to go shop to buy him bigger pants, he was worried that _his_ weight gain would bother me. i told him no that he looked great and still damn sexy to me. i told him i like that he rounded out and as long as he is healthy, i am fine with whatever size he is. i just want him to be happy with him. 

i agree with many of the below statements. the love has to be there. people change with time...weight goes up/down, you get wrinkles and grey hair. if you love what is inside, the changes on the outside don't matter. don't get me wrong, i love the physical side of our relationship and it is an important part of any marriage/relationship...but really what turns me on about my hub has nothing to do with his waist size. it's his big sexy brain


----------



## jakub (Aug 28, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I have a strange question for FAs here. If your partner lost a lot of weight would you still be sexually attracted to them? I know those in love would still love them, but what about sexual attraction and desire?



I guess every person is different, for me: dramatic weight loss = no sexual attraction at all (even if love is still there). This is sad but - it is what it is...



Jooplef said:


> Right, but just a thought... Imagine if the statement was "I would not be attracted to you if you got old". Well, um, people deal with that.



People will adapt to anything in long run...especially if change is very slow and gradual, so "getting old" is a different case.


----------



## ed1980 (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel that in a marriage relationship you are with a person and you must like her or it cannot work at all. Love is the essence and this is out of discussion.

On the other hand, I believe that in a marriage relationship we are always talking about people that are at the same time friends and lovers and that if one of those things are missing, the couple becomes dysfunctional.

Perhaps one can think of a couple where actual dialogue has become impossible, where one side is simply incapable of understanding the other's feelings and motivations. In my world view, this will tend to be a short living marriage. Problems would simply become unsolvable.

On the other side, sexual attraction is a part of what makes a couple a couple. So, I picture it in the following way: I like BBW's and found an attractive lady to date with. She is a big girl and it drives me crazy. But at some point she looses a lot of weight in order to improve her health condition. I believe I would support her from all of my heart. 

BUT, let's suppose that she looses so much weight that I start so see things in her body that are a real turn off for me (e.g. being with a woman when I am able to see the bones of her hips (the name of this bone is bowl in english?) is a major turn off for me personally). I believe it would be reasonable to think that we would become a dysfunctional couple as lovers.

I said all this in order to answer your question: in my opinion you loosing weight can or cannot be a problem depending on how does the guy relates to you as a person both as a friend and as a lover. My impression is that it changes from person to person but that everyone has major turn offs (for me it is seeing hip bones in a standing woman) and you should talk openly with your significant other about it, learn his/her feelings and if it is worthy of it, make it work for both of you. It is all about communication, but this communication occurs simultaneously in several different levels.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Sep 10, 2014)

ed1980 said:


> I said all this in order to answer your question: in my opinion you loosing weight can or cannot be a problem depending on how does the guy relates to you as a person both as a friend and as a lover. My impression is that it changes from person to person but that everyone has major turn offs (for me it is seeing hip bones in a standing woman) and you should talk openly with your significant other about it, learn his/her feelings and if it is worthy of it, make it work for both of you. It is all about communication, but this communication occurs simultaneously in several different levels.



A great well thought out answer and I agree with you about communication and friendship. I suppose, like previous comments, one can imagine all sorts of scenarios that might be 'deal-breakers' on the sexual desire front. Perhaps men are different from women in that as a woman, I do not depend on one thing about a person to give them sex appeal or that makes me desire them. I desire a personality; a whole package, if I desire at all. To me, that's what makes someone sexy or not, which is why some of the most drop dead gorgeous men prove to be asses and completely undesirable to me, whereas some of the men society finds 'ugly' or un-sexy, prove to be humorous, witty, caring, and completely desirable.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Sep 10, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> Not so, so uncommon. At any age.
> 
> Question you should ask yourself: Can I remember a point where I was not quite feeling this way?




I just noticed your comment and to answer it, no, I can't remember a time when I didn't feel this way.


----------



## bbwbud (Sep 10, 2014)

Weighted, with your smile, hair and cleavage and your intellect, I think I'd be sexually attracted to yo at any size.


----------



## ed1980 (Sep 10, 2014)

Weighted, there is a book (which I did not read) that says that men and women are so different that the only possible explanation is that they came from different planets. LOL


----------



## weightedalternatives (Sep 13, 2014)

bbwbud said:


> Weighted, with your smile, hair and cleavage and your intellect, I think I'd be sexually attracted to yo at any size.



Why thank you BBWBud! That is most appreciated.:blush:


----------



## weightedalternatives (Sep 13, 2014)

ed1980 said:


> Weighted, there is a book (which I did not read) that says that men and women are so different that the only possible explanation is that they came from different planets. LOL



Men are From Mars, Women are From Venus? I'm beginning to believe more and more that this is true.


----------

